# In Ceiling IB Subwoofer



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

Has anyone done a ceiling IB subwoofer setup? We're getting settled into our new house and we're doing all ceiling speakers for our living room and wife isn't too cool on the idea of doing a traditional subwoofer. I don't really mind because then I can justify building my own in-ceiling IB subwoofer. If anyone has done one of these can you let me know what drivers you used and if you used the traditional manifold design? The drivers I'm considering are the Dayton IB15's and JBL GTO 15's. If anyone has any other suggestions for less than $200/driver please let me know.


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

Pretty good read and illustrations.

The Official IB (Infinite Baffle) FAQ - Home Theater Forum and Systems - HomeTheaterShack.com


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

i tried a single 18" IB sub in my basement, firing up into my HT room. It was easy to do, and the results were "ok". Probably not the best driver for the application. 

But sure lots of people do this...there is a website called cult of the infinitely baffled. Might find what you need there.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

An IB subwoofer up into my attic would make my entire house rattle.


----------



## 4thseason (Mar 31, 2013)

IMO both of your choices are solid from all the information I've seen while buying my set of Subs for my last IB project(car)

Here's another consideration and the ones I chose to try out. I've purchased 3 sets of these so far and as I keep having a little extra I grab another pair LOL this is a really hard deal to beat and they have them at audiosavings for $69.95 Each and $138.95 a pair I believe that included shipping. 

The price on these has fluctuated a bit since they first started the deal and I've gotten them for as low as $60 each shipped. Not sure how many they have in stock and I know they've been blowing these things out since BA got out of the market. I assumed that these would be long gone by now but either they are not very popular or audiosavings had a lot of them. 

Boston Acoustics G215-44 DVC Pair

Boston Acoustics G215-44 DVC Deal Individual

I think I have these modeled IB in BB6, After lunch I'll look and if I do I'll post that as well.

B~


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

miniSQ said:


> i tried a single 18" IB sub in my basement, firing up into my HT room. It was easy to do, and the results were "ok". Probably not the best driver for the application.
> 
> But sure lots of people do this...there is a website called cult of the infinitely baffled. Might find what you need there.


Yea, from what I've read you have to use the right sub, in the right quantity. Did you have it mounted in a manifold or just firing straight into the room?



miniSQ said:


> IMO both of your choices are solid from all the information I've seen while buying my set of Subs for my last IB project(car)
> 
> Here's another consideration and the ones I chose to try out. I've purchased 3 sets of these so far and as I keep having a little extra I grab another pair LOL this is a really hard deal to beat and they have them at audiosavings for $69.95 Each and $138.95 a pair I believe that included shipping.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up on the Boston sub. I didn't consider them since they left the CA arena, I didn't think their stuff was still available.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Manifold. 2 or 4 18" drivers

SI HT18 as the driver ~22mmLinear 40+mechanical throw

less than 170 a driver. Lotsa displacement

Room size and output expectations will determine quantity of whatever driver you choose.

The cult of the infinitely baffled is THE resource to use. They give some great ideas on manifolds. No matter how many you will want them opposed to negate the vibrations they would cause.


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

Home | "Cult of the Infinitely Baffled" Hear The Bass, Not The Box The definitive online resource for Infinite Baffle subwoofer design Established 1999 these guys are into ib for home.


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

Reading on this board and it seems like sentiments are high on the Pyle Blue Wave's for IB use, but haven't seen much feedback about their 18" sub. What do you guys thing about using 4 of these in my attic in a manifold setup?

Pyle - PL1890BL - Marine and Waterproof - Vehicle Subwoofers - On the Road - Vehicle Subwoofers

Specs:
Fs - 20Hz, Qms - 4.6, Qes - 1.2, Qts - .70, VAS (cuft) 6.025, SPL - 86db

Couldn't find xmax info.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Those are used in carIB not true IB. What you are wanting to do (home) might work, but odds are you are looking at 4-8 minimum.


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

I just realized that I have a void under my large coffee table. It should work out really well to put the sub under the table. I'll have to measure when I get home to see if it'll work.

Posting a new thread with my design idea.


----------

